# Blue Ram male or female?



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got three of these blue rams for my 29 gallon community tank (currently housing a female guppy and her babies, three cories and some neons). My guess is that one is male and the other two are females but not sure. Please let me know if you agree. Sorry for the poor quality, they are, of course, phone pics.

Here is the one I think is a male:









One of the females:









The three together:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

From the coloration compared to the other two, it is likely your male.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks cichlidaholic. Is it a good idea to keep the trio or should I find a new home for one of the females? The tank is fairly planted and has a good amount of cover for the females to hide.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The difference in color is due to dominance, not sex. I see two males, and a head on fish that, from what little I can see, is also probably male. Of course, my eyesight is not good, and those pictures are very, very small.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Mr Chromedome said:


> The difference in color is due to dominance, not sex. I see two males, and a head on fish that, from what little I can see, is also probably male. Of course, my eyesight is not good, and those pictures are very, very small.


That is true regarding dominancy. But I've been fooled by these little guys more times than I care to count. (And my eyes are terrible, too!!!)

Basically, without seeing the finnage better and their interaction towards each other, it's a tough call. But with me, it was always a guess and 'wait and see' kind of thing with rams. The shape of the fins isn't always reliable.

Their behavior towards each other was the best indicator for me, along with dominance color displays. The one pic of them all together and their "relaxed" appearance being that close to each other pushes me towards one male, too.

If you do have a good trio (2 females to 1 male) you will have to make two very defined territories for the females in that size tank, but if you do that, you should be able to pull it off. I bred them for years in a tank that size. It's amazing when it starts filling up with those tiny little ones!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you very much to both cichlidaholic and Mr. Chromedome for your thoughts. The tank does have two distinct territories so I will keep an eye out for any misbehavin' for now. So far, they are quite happy with each other, not much aggression but I think they are still young and not in their breeding prime yet (a little over one inch). I will keep you updated.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

The male should have a longer point on his top fin. If you do have a trio they should be ok in a tank that size, but you may need another tank for fry to grow out in. The females will get very bossy prior to breeding and will have very pink bellies. Rams do not get big and by about 4 months old can breed. Yours just may not have it down right yet (mine ate their eggs every time so I pulled eggs and raised them myself) When in breeding colours your tank will be all the entertainment you will need.

Good luck with them.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

From your description nightowl1350, one definitely has a longer and pointier top fin than the other two. Pretty exciting for me. Can't wait till the ladies begin to color up their bellies.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The first is almost definitely male. I'm not certain on the second, but I would guess male as well, and I can't see the third well enough to say, but if I had to guess, I would say male also. Of course, I have had "males" turn out to be females, and vice versa, so anything can happen, and if they're still new to the tank and quite new, then it's very likely that the colours have yet to develop, in which case, only time will tell what sex the other two are.

On a side note, rams are pairing cichlids, as far as I've seen, so it might be better if you do actually have three males.


----------

